# [OT] ¿Qué significa tu nick? (Open 4Ever también xD)

## sirope

HoLa holaaa!!

Me he inspirado en el hilo qué significa tu avatar.. Ahora la pregunta:

¿Qué significa tu nick?

... Supongo que de nuevo estaremos todos intersados en i92guboj... xD xD

El mío no tiene ningún significado en especial... Sólo que me gusta el sirope.. MMmmmm... de chocolate!! (No de fresa, es demasiado artificial) 

Saludooooooooooooos!!!

----------

## ekz

ekz viene de ekz3me, a su vez de ex3me, este de extreme y este último de la serie (saga) de Megaman X (Megaman X-treme se llaman las versiones de Gameboy)   :Razz: 

Me gustaba mucho la saga de Megaman y siempre recordaré esos clásicos.

Saludos

EDIT: creo que lo de "guboj" van por las siglas de sus nombres y apellidos   :Surprised:  jeje

----------

## sirope

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: creo que lo de "guboj" van por las siglas de sus nombres y apellidos   jeje

 

Jesús Octavio Bladimirro Urrutia Guerrero del Carmen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JotaCE

Mi nick es bastante obvio

Jota := J

CE := C

J := Juan

C := Carlos

----------

## Stolz

Haz que el profesor de cálculo te echen de clase por culpa de un ataque de risa mientras se explica un teorema bastante conocido y tus amigos se encargará de que ya no te libres del mote

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Perdón la ignorancia, pero en la wikipedia dice almíbar y no se me ocurre como hacer almíbar de chocolate.

Que es "el sirope" ??

Salud!

----------

## achaw

El mio es Gallo en mapuche, una lengua de un pueblo originario de estos lares. Gallo, es ( o fue  :Smile: ) mi sobrenombre durante muchos años...

Saludos

----------

## ekz

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Haz que el profesor de cálculo te echen de clase por culpa de un ataque de risa mientras se explica un teorema bastante conocido y tus amigos se encargará de que ya no te libres del mote

 

Tienes tu propio teorema!  :Surprised: 

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Perdón la ignorancia, pero en la wikipedia dice almíbar y no se me ocurre como hacer almíbar de chocolate.
> 
> Que es "el sirope" ??
> 
> Salud!

 

Yo al leer eso tampoco me calzaba, pero creo es esa salsa/jarabe de sabores chocolate, manjar o frambuesa, que en supermercados están cerca de los congeladores con helados y "casatas" Los envases dicen "syrup" (sirope es la traducción  :Question:   :Surprised:   )   :Very Happy: 

Saaaludos!

----------

## lanshor

En la mitología de Warhammer, LaNsHoR es uno de los nombres por los que en algunas de las tribus de los desiertos del norte, se conoce a Slaanesh (http://www.cargad.com/wiki/index.php/Slaanesh).

----------

## elchicosinhada

El sirope viene a ser caramelo liquido con sabores variados  :Razz: 

El mio viene del juego The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, donde el protagonista (Link) era el único de su aldea que no poseia hada guardiana lo cual le hacia objeto de burla.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: creo que lo de "guboj" van por las siglas de sus nombres y apellidos   jeje

 

Más o menos. Ese nick fue mi login en la universidad, y mi correo también.

Me gustó y lo adopté. LA "i" es de informática, el 92 es un código que se supone nos dice el año o promoción y el plan que estaba estudiando. No tienen traducción directa ni me he parado nunca a ver como se supone que va codificado. El resto, "guboj" se forma cogiendo las dos primeras letras de cada apellido y la primera del nombre.  :Razz: 

----------

## jagvega

El mio es solo las iniciales de mis 2 nombres y el primer apellido luego le anexo el 2 apellido...

 *Quote:*   

>  El resto, "guboj" se forma cogiendo las dos primeras letras de cada apellido y la primera del nombre. 

 

perdona la intromisison  :Smile:   pero creo que tu nick significa gutierres bolivar josé  :Question: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *jagvega wrote:*   

> El mio es solo las iniciales de mis 2 nombres y el primer apellido luego le anexo el 2 apellido...
> 
>  *Quote:*    El resto, "guboj" se forma cogiendo las dos primeras letras de cada apellido y la primera del nombre.  
> 
> perdona la intromisison   pero creo que tu nick significa gutierres bolivar josé 

 

Nah, Jesús Guerrero Botella  :Razz: 

----------

## sefirotsama

El mio no tiene misterio... por n personaje de un juego muy conocido (Sephiroth, aunque finalmente el nombre en Europa lo adaptaron a Sefirot). Cómo era muy conocido las primeras veces que lo quería usar de nick ya estaba cogido, por lo que agregué el sufijo "sama" del japonés, como indicando gran respeto por el personaje.

Con el tiempo se ha convertido en mi "nombre" en internet. Lo gracioso es que si en google images buscas sefirotsama, te sale mi avatar (y el de stolz y otra gente del foro, xD).

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *ekz wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: creo que lo de "guboj" van por las siglas de sus nombres y apellidos   jeje 
> 
> Más o menos. Ese nick fue mi login en la universidad, y mi correo también.
> ...

 

Entonces i92 es parte de tu DNI? Espero que sí cambiases de contraseña, xDDD

----------

## opotonil

El mio viene de un mote de mi real life. Si, no se porque pero a la gente le gusta ponerme motes... antes segun cambiaba de instituto mote al canto y ahora cuando cambio de trabajo lo mismo mas o menos.

Bueno a lo que iva, uno de mis motes es topo, algunas veces topo lino y si le das la vuelta pues sale opotonil.

No se si te habras fijado alguna vez sefirotsama, pero por lo visto Sefirot tambien tiene que ver con la religion, me ha hecho gracia.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sefirot

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Según la Cabalá, las Sefirot (‘senderos’ en idioma hebreo) son las diez emanaciones de D'os a través de las cuales se creó el mundo. Yavé contrajo su luz infinita en lo que se llama en hebreo tsimtsum y creó cada una de estas sefirá.
> 
> 

 

Salu2.

----------

## sirope

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Haz que el profesor de cálculo te echen de clase por culpa de un ataque de risa mientras se explica un teorema bastante conocido y tus amigos se encargará de que ya no te libres del mote

 

¿Stolz no significa "orgulloso" en alemán?

----------

## Stolz

 *sirope wrote:*   

> ¿Stolz no significa "orgulloso" en alemán?

 Eso me han comentado alguna vez los amigos germanoparlantes pero me temo que el origen de mi nick está más relacionado con las sucesiones matemáticas.

----------

## sirope

¿EL teorema de Stolz-Cesàro?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Noss

Hola!

Una vez chateando en el hispano con una chica me puse el nick de Nosotros con tal mala suerte que se quédó en Noss, y de ahí viene mi nick... Vamos que ha sido por pura casualidad, y realmente no significa NADA...

Un saludo!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Hola!
> 
> Una vez chateando en el hispano con una chica me puse el nick de Nosotros con tal mala suerte que se quédó en Noss, y de ahí viene mi nick... Vamos que ha sido por pura casualidad, y realmente no significa NADA...
> 
> Un saludo!

 

Pensé que era por el nitrometano (nitro) que se usa en las carreras de autos y motos  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## demostenes

¡Qué suerte tenéis los humanos...

... yo tan sólo soy una máquina,

como mis hermanas diógenes y aristarco!

:,-(

----------

